# Elk Knob SAR Exercise



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know if anyone from WNC heard about it but I was able to attend the Elk Knob SAR exercise on the 15th of this month (November 2014). I am not sure why they held this the same weekend as DuPont but it was a great experience anyway. The turnout for this event was small with only 2 ground teams (each team with 2 people) and two dog teams (each 1 handler and one assistant). I wasn't able to work Ruger during the actual exercise (because he is not certified yet), but I worked him afterwards and he did great! We worked the first session of the day called "silence on the line". The exercise started at 2:20 pm and the victim was found at 4:30 or so. It was a great day and I hope to attend another in the future.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you explain what the "silence on the line" is? This is new to me, I think.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know if this is what John did but I've heard this term in two different settings.

If an emergency is called on the radio (ex: Mayday, Mayday) then non-emergency communications on the affected channels ceases. Only people directly dealing with the emergency are allowed to continue to communicate until the emergency is resolved.

Then other way I've heard it used is during groundpounding ops. If someone thinks they hear something then they call for "silence on the line" (because walking through leaves and stuff makes ALOT of masking noise) and everyone stops and stands quietly listening to see if they can hear and track the sound.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> I don't know if this is what John did but I've heard this term in two different settings.
> 
> If an emergency is called on the radio (ex: Mayday, Mayday) then non-emergency communications on the affected channels ceases. Only people directly dealing with the emergency are allowed to continue to communicate until the emergency is resolved.
> 
> Then other way I've heard it used is during groundpounding ops. If someone thinks they hear something then they call for "silence on the line" (because walking through leaves and stuff makes ALOT of masking noise) and everyone stops and stands quietly listening to see if they can hear and track the sound.


So do you call your SAR dogs back to heel if they are hunting during this?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So what teams went? We sure did not hear of it but nobody went to Dupont this year. We trained at Crowders on our own last weekend..


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> So do you call your SAR dogs back to heel if they are hunting during this?


If the line stops, they will normally swing back to find out what's wrong. I will then halt them. If they are out working at a distance, I just let them be. They make a lot less noise than you think plus I know the sounds they make and that's less than the noise I make calling them back. 

However if I identify a sound I know to be potentially dangerous (like a bear cough) then that calls for a different response.


----------



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed response. Science on the line was the name given to our scenario we worked in the morning session. The exercise was at Elk knob state park in coordination with both state and national park service, and local rescue services. The event went well and was enjoyable. The morning exercise only consisted of 4 crews searching a large area. We had two (two man) crews with a K-9 and two ground crews searching. I believe this was the first year this event was held and hopefully it will grow.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Did it go through NC Emergency Management system? I did not see it there. It is a great way to find classes. 

Did you invite the other teams? I know ours did not get one and there are a number in both states.

https://terms.ncem.org/TRS/home.do


----------



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

Nancy I am not positive how teams were invited. There weren't many people that participated in the exercise.


----------

